# Spring will be here soon in the Rockies



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Just wondering if there will be any GTGs or comps in the Colorado area?


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

email me, i am trying to make a few things happen


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

Almost a year later.. Figured I would bring this up again..


----------

